# Gobo projection LED for weddings



## jjhall5150 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am currently in the market for a new Ellipsodial that would be primarily used for wedding monogram lighting with glass gobos.

I currently use a Source 4 Jr for this service and though it does the job, the light is extremely hot with the 575watt bulb. I want to find an LED version that stays cool but would produce the same power without breaking the bank. I don't want to go the cheap Chauvet $200 light or an ADJ projector. We are trying to build up our lighting production business to something professional

If I could keep the price around $1000 that would be great, but don't mind spending a little more if quality is there. Zoom would be important since this light would travel to different reception areas.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe one of these? 
The spec sheet suggests it would be about 1/3 as bright as your Source Four Jr. (108 fc @ 15' vs 343 fc @15').

Apollo Design | miniProfile Zoom LED 50 W - Standard Plug In


----------



## danTt (Mar 26, 2013)

Pacific|Pacific 23°-50° Zoomspot


----------



## Kelite (Mar 26, 2013)

sk8rsdad said:


> Maybe one of these?
> The spec sheet suggests it would be about 1/3 as bright as your Source Four Jr. (108 fc @ 15' vs 343 fc @15').
> 
> Apollo Design | miniProfile Zoom LED 50 W - Standard Plug In



This 50W white LED has tremendous punch and super flat, crisp field for use with custom plastic or glass gobos. The smooth operating 20*-40* zoom is handy for live events taking place at various venues.

kkankovsky at apollodesign dot net for more info or a demo unit-


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2013)

Getting good LED gobo projection for under a couple grand is tricky. That Apollo unit is probably one of the best options. Take Keith up on the offer of a demo and check it out for yourself. 

The LED Source Four is a great option as well but probably out of your price range. You might want to check out the LED Seachanger. It's another pricey but cool product option. 

No matter what you buy, report back to us on it hear I'm sure others will be curious what you like. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillESC (Mar 26, 2013)

I suggested the MiniProfile to jjhall5150 on facebook.

Looks like he'll be ordering it next week.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 26, 2013)

BillESC said:


> I suggested the MiniProfile to jjhall5150 on facebook.
> 
> Looks like he'll be ordering it next week.




Thank you Bill, James mentioned your kind offer when I spoke with him today. Brett will look around for a potential 'fresh off the demo circuit' LED Profile and get with you if we have one.

Thanks again for providing a viable solution for James!


----------

